# Very interesting study about dog nutrition



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I saw this article in a Wellness email. I thought it was very interesting and worth sharing.

http://articles.latimes.com/2013/jan/23/science/la-sci-how-dogs-evolved-20130124

What do you guys think?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

